# Look what my Hubby made me today ;-)



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Since my stash of fragrances grows slow but steady and many bottles are different sizes etc., keeping them in several plastic containers was just a huge pain in the butt. So, my hubby, being the wonderful hobby guy with wood, built me a box today for all of my bottles!  :wink:  
It's not 100% finished yet; he's going to make wooden dividers so I can really keep all of the brown bottles from WSP together, the smaller ones from BC etc., but nevertheless I wanted to share with you the finished item. (It's Hubby's first box he made  8) )











And that's where the box is now; on the top shelf in my new soap corner, which I arranged for myself today in the garage!   (I know, soaping with humidity doesn't work well, but I'm hoping that overall it'll work out for the rest of the months of the year. Besides, at least this way I have a place where I can really put all of my molds etc. instead of having to grab everything from different cabinets   )


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 29, 2007)

I love the box!
You are very lucky!

Irena


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you, Irena!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 30, 2007)

Look at how organized you are!!!  Go girl!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 30, 2007)

With those kinda things I have to, I go nuts otherwise! :wink:


----------



## Becky (Jul 30, 2007)

That is very cool. My DH is a carpenter & I still can't get him to make me that sort of stuff!!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 30, 2007)

Becky said:
			
		

> That is very cool. My DH is a carpenter & I still can't get him to make me that sort of stuff!!


Maybe now you can!? Just show him this post!  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

That was sweet of hubbie!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 31, 2007)

That was very sweet of hubby! You are a lucky girl!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I am very lucky!  :wink: 
He worked yesterday on the dividers for the inside so that the bottles are having each of their own compartment. It's cool!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks like a fine job to me! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Paul! Coming from a man who does wonderful things with wood makes this compliment even better! I'll surely tell him!  :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 3, 2007)

You tell him just to keep those boxes, shelves, storage racks, bins, whatever an expanding soap business woman needs!  He really did nice work! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks again, Paul!  :wink:


----------



## moca (Aug 5, 2007)

Sounds like you have a great husband there.  He did a great job!


----------



## honor435 (Jun 5, 2009)

very nice, i would be tempted to use it as a mold!?


----------



## LJA (Jun 5, 2009)

Hubbys rule.  He did a great job.  My own _personal _hubby can fix anything.  I mean ANYTHING.  It's astounding. But woodworking....er..._not so much_.  LOL.  And caulking.  Step awaaaaay from the caulk.  :wink: 

Maybe yours will whip up some molds and stuff now!  Tell him we approve.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

That is a great idea, he did a great job.

 LJA ..I am with you on the caulking thing, my hubby is not allowed to touch it under any circumstances ..lol He can make molds and fix things but painting and caulking , not so much. Love him anyway . :wink: 

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (Jun 5, 2009)

You lucky girl! That's a very nice box. Tell him to make sure to sign and date it ....maybe with a little love not to you


----------



## LJA (Jun 5, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> That is a great idea, he did a great job.
> 
> LJA ..I am with you on the caulking thing, my hubby is not allowed to touch it under any circumstances ..lol He can make molds and fix things but painting and caulking , not so much. Love him anyway . :wink:
> 
> Kitn



My kids even got him a t-shirt that says "Relax, it's just caulk"...lol.


----------



## rszuba (Jun 5, 2009)

> honor435 wrote:
> very nice, i would be tempted to use it as a mold!?




i was just thinking the same thing.lol
renee


----------



## LomondSoap (Jun 5, 2009)

****! I was so sure that was gonna be a lovely deep soap mould with lid :?:  Good job though and at least when you need a mould you know he can make them


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm going to go talk to my husband...... and ask him why he's does not possess these skills.

 :cry:


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you have an updated pic with dividers?  Just curious... would love to see final result!


----------



## MsBien (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, n-i-c-e!  I have to get organized like that too.


----------

